# 11/10 Navarre Pomps



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

YaknTat, Ginzu and I left the yaks at home and hit the beach for some pomps. We didnt arrive and start fishing until almost 1100 and with the bright sun and neap tide my hopes werent high.

The guys asked me to show them around a bit as I had some good luck last fall pomp fishing.

I found a spot that looked nice and we set up. We had fresh dead shrimp at first but YnTs son dug up some fleas and YnT was on in no time. We all switched to live fleas.

Bite wasnt on fire but it wasnt too slow either. The two each had two pomps and both lost one before I even had one bite. :blink: Finally my rod goes over and right at 11" the pomp went back to get a bit bigger.

Finally I get get a keeper not long before 1300 and Ginzu landed his third but not long after that the guys called it. With just one fish in the cooler I toughed it out another forty five minutes or so and landed two more nice fish.

The three fish I kept were thirteen, fourteen and fifteen inches, all fish of the day other then my barely legal fish were pretty nice.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

good job. love me some pomps...so good....might have to leave yak at home one day just to get some dinner!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job, Nice to see they're showing up...


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice. I haven't had much luck fishing from the shore and still haven't caught a pompano. I know they'll eat shrimp and love fresh sand fleas, but are there any other tips to catching these guys?


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice. The hurricane did a real job on Navarre Beach this year.... it's hard to find a good spot. Glad to hear someone is having some luck!


----------

